# Fischerprüfung crashkurs



## Fahrdienstleiter (18. Februar 2016)

Moin moin. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob is in NRW irgendwo einen Crashkurs belegen kann? Leider arbeite ich 3Schicht und häufig auch am Wochenende


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung crashkurs*

In Essen gibt es Vereine die das wohl an, ich glaube, 2 kompletten Wochenenden durchziehen.
 Alternativ selber lernen und ohne Kurs die Prüfung machen, habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Fahrdienstleiter (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung crashkurs*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Carsten. Gibt es irgendwo in der Bielefelder Gegend auch sowas?


----------



## Pike15 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung crashkurs*

Im Internet gibt es einen Anbieter Fishing-King nennt der sich.
Habe dort auch den Vorbereitungslehrgang in Bochum gemacht, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.
Kompetente Trainer, gute Räumlichkeiten und neben der Wechselschicht machbar.
Findet sonntag vormittags statt. 3 Termine alle 14 Tage.
Gruß


----------



## Nüsser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung crashkurs*

Habe damals ohne Kurs in Eigenregie gelernt - bestanden, 0 Fehler.

 Funktioniert also auch.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung crashkurs*

Ich habe damals alles von meinen Opa gelernt und bin einfach nur zur Prüfung hat auch funktioniert. Gut das ist auch schon einige Jährchen her


----------

